# 2.5 week old pups



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

The H Hoard on Sunday. 2.5 weeks old. Eyes and ears are open so they're starting to look a bit more like puppies (or maybe bear cubs) and a bit less like guinea pigs.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I want Hoax!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I think Heist is waving at ME!







right back at ya!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

chris they are sooooo cute!!


----------



## gsdinms (Jun 25, 2008)

Gotta go with Halen. lol


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Love their rich coloring! Remind me of wooly bears!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm going with Hemi and Havoc! They both look like great snugglers!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

ADORABLE!!! Hella got "I'm trouble! Watch out! written all over her! 

Heist and Hoax are the BEST names EVER!!! 

Love your large litter!!! Scrolling down to look at all the pics just goes on forever, the puppy cuteness just never stops! 

With their eyes just starting to open, is the milkiness normal, or is that just from the flash?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Thanks all. They're certainly entering the uber cute and cuddly phase, which comes shortly before the "OMG what have we gotten ourselves into" obnoxious phase, which with 12 will I'm sure be even worse than usual. So we'll enjoy the cute and cuddly while it lasts!

Lucia, the milkiness is normal for pups at this age. The eyes won't clear up for a while yet. Right now they're still that milky baby blue color of newborns.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh, what little cuties! I love Hunter, I think he is my fav, his pic cracks me up..the way he is sitting there in his second picture is hilarious!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

I like HEMI!








Hes my fav!
I love all of them though!
Are they blind now?


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

You can send me any of the Male sables you have left in the end.I'm not picky..They are all adorable.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Angel R
> Are they blind now?


No, they're not blind. Though they don't see well yet either. Their eyes have only been open for a few days and it'll be a while yet before they can see clearly at any sort of distance, or track movement well.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Hannah looks positively annoyed by the paparazzi LOL Hadyn remains my favorite. Box him up and ship him to NJ please


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Mooseheads like Daddy (Tobi) and their cousin (Quasi)!


----------



## csaiz (Dec 21, 2006)

Hemi needs to go to New Mexico please


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Hiedi, Halen, and HUnter are my picks! Wildhaus pups are like potato chips LOL, once you have one you just want more more more!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: JenM66Hannah looks positively annoyed by the paparazzi LOL Hadyn remains my favorite. Box him up and ship him to NJ please


Thought you were all set on puppies???


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

Heist! 

Just pack em ALL up and send em, I will gladly pay for shipping!


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

I need Hemi, got a 6.1L hemi engine in my truck.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Very cute - lots of great names! some of my favorites that I couldn't use like Heist and Hunter too! See you got your sables!

Lee


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

You can send Hayden My way
OMG so freaking adorable


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

OMG!!

TOO CUTE!!!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Chris, they look great! I can't wait to see when they start getting into everything! LOL


----------



## herno1 (Sep 10, 2008)

REMEMBER!!!! HANNAH IS MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Love Hella and Havoc, though I think Havoc was mis-named. He's the most laid back, easy going one of the entire lot. But they're all cuddly bears. Enjoy them while they're still cuddly bears...they will be real-life, romping puppies too soon.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Halen & Hoax look like they're gonna be a lot of fun... and Hexe


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I still love Havoc. . .but Hemi is very nice as well.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Chris - do you think any of them are coats? The only one that really jumps out at me is Hunter. The rest look more like regular coats.

They are ALL adorable!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

What can you tell at this point, but the first Hella and the first Heidi pictures look super sweet. Not yet going with Mob rule quite yet????


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Oh my... Halen


----------



## eggo520 (Oct 28, 2007)

Heist!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Beautiful puppies!! to cute


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Absolutely adorable!! 

And the real fun is about to start!! Us east coaster will be more than happy to plan a road trip when the little monsters are more mobile and ripping and racing throw the house and yard...









Hoax


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

gimme that Halen!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gang Chris - do you think any of them are coats? The only one that really jumps out at me is Hunter.


Hunter is definitely a coat. We're about 95% sure that Halen and Hexe are as well.

Last week we thought Hannah and Hera also might be coats since their hair was longer, silkier and of a different texture and growth pattern than the others. But this week not so sure as they're looking less and less coat like and more like the regular coats.

The sire, Tobi, is a stock coat but a very thick, full, "plush" stock coat. So maybe what we're seeing are a few really plushy stock coats like dad. That would explain all the head scratching over them not looking like standard stock coats, but not really like long stock coats either. Though I suppose it'll be a couple weeks yet before we know for sure. By 5 weeks old or so it should be obvious who's a Hairball and who's not.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I want Hannah!


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Those dark sables are so pretty!


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

I'm in love with Hoax!!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

3 or 4 Hairballs out of 12 is not bad


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Cute puppies!!!!


----------



## mistimp (Jun 17, 2004)

If you happen to wind up with a total couch potato hairball that is totally useless for show or sport, there is room here. Love them all.

All my puppy pics of Baron have bright blue eyes. Yours are grey. Did you photoshop them, or is it because of their age and the eyes not fully matured yet?


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

great names!


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Hey hey hey!!!some of us prefer hairballs!!!

But seriously, They're all that and then some! 

This is gonna be a blast to witness! I'm ready for some puppy breath.


----------



## mistimp (Jun 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: dOgHey hey hey!!!some of us prefer hairballs!!!


Exactly, but if they suddenly become popular, I will never be able to afford one. Hence I am going for the "I'll take him off your hands" approach.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Chris Wild
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Angel R
> ...


Thanks! Im sorry I dont know too much about new borns.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Now those are adorable little babies!!


----------

